
Snowden: Most powerful institutions in society have become the least accountable - rahuldottech
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/04/edward-snowden-warns-about-data-collection-surveillance-at-web-summit.html
======
mikelyons
What can be done when the institutions that must be reigned in are _the most
powerful_?

